# Half gallon planted shrimp tank?



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a half gallon kritter keeper that isn't being used(indeed,most of my tanks are empty) and I was wondering if I could set this up as a planted shrimp tank?
I have some old pink aquarium gravel I can clean off and I'm expecting some plants soon.

Do shrimp need a filter or would a bubbler and the plants be enough?
How many shrimp(I'm pretty sure we just have ghost shrimp here) can I put in there? I'm hoping to get 3?
Do the shrimp need a heater?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I would add a filter or air stone for water movement as much for the plants as for the shrimp

Rick


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I plan to use an air stone for water movement, just didn't know if an actual filter was needed.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

You can make a small sponge filter.
Get a thick square sponge, cut a hole in the center, stick a little clear pipe in there and put your bubbler in the pipe. And you have your own cheap sponge filter!
How to make a DIY sponge filter [DIY] : American Livebearer Association

Or if you're feeling lazy, get a cheap one online. You don't need anything expensive since your tank is going to be this small.
Bio Sponge Filter Breeding Fry Betta Shrimp Nano Fish Tank Aquarium Up to 20 Gal | eBay
Bio Sponge Filter Betta Fry Shrimp Aquarium Fish Tank Double Head XY 2831 2822 | eBay

Note: neither of these filters need their sponges replaced unless the sponges are falling apart. It is recommended to rinse them(in declorinated water) every so often.


----------

